
Trump vs. Clinton: understand how people are talking about the US elections - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-clinton-sentiment-analysis-twitter-mentions/
======
feconroses
Hi /r/dataisbeautiful/!

For creating Tarsier, we used Tweepy for extracing tweets using the Twitter
Public API, we used MonkeyLearn for analyzing the tweets and finally used
Plotly for creating the visualizations.

You can see some of the insights we got using Tarsier here:
[https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-
clinton...](https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-clinton-
sentiment-analysis-twitter-mentions/)

------
minimaxir
You might be reposting this a bit too much (8 times in 2 weeks). Additionally,
it's political and not as suited for HN.

